# Florida Nissans (MANY pix inside)



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jus got back from a VERY successful Nissan Meet in South Florida. 200+ cars, Two Skylines (although I only caught one), RB25/26 powered 240s, more 350Zs than I've ever seen in one place at one time, and boost everywhere.

Check out my pix: http://22photo.com/NissanBBQ03


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Those are some bad ass pics man.


----------



## blk04specv (Nov 21, 2003)

wow... that was a lot of photos.... but thanks for posting them, I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

holy shit, someone went picture crazy!  nice pics, looks like a lot of cars showed up.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

damn.........nice pics


why why why WHY, did i ever move from florida.............


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> damn.........nice pics
> 
> 
> why why why WHY, did i ever move from florida.............


florida is the place to be


the meet was amazing! so many Z's, 240's and SE-R's... it was nissan heaven
i also missed that 2nd Skyline, i left at about 2:30. but in any case, it was a huge turnout and it was cool to see so many nissan owners come together for a day.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

VERY nice pics Justin! :thumbup: Plenty of new ideas to steal...hehe


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> VERY nice pics Justin! :thumbup: Plenty of new ideas to steal...hehe


Justin I saw u out there but I dont think U recognized me.....Great Pics!


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Jus got back from a VERY successful Nissan Meet in South Florida. 200+ cars, Two Skylines (although I only caught one), RB25/26 powered 240s, more 350Zs than I've ever seen in one place at one time, and boost everywhere.
> 
> Check out my pix: http://22photo.com/NissanBBQ03



Great shots, glad you made it. It was great seeing so many Nissan enthusiasts.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> Justin I saw u out there but I dont think U recognized me.....Great Pics!


Were you the one with braided hair? I'm sure saw you, but I wasn't completely sure who was who.

BTW, which car was yours, I've never seen pix of it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So embarrassing,
Stupid primer touchup marks on my bumper.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Were you the one with braided hair? I'm sure saw you, but I wasn't completely sure who was who.
> 
> BTW, which car was yours, I've never seen pix of it.


Nah man I cut my hair thats why I didnt think U would recognize me too much. Their was one point where I was sitting with my girl in the back and I think U came to get a Coke and I was breaking my head trying to remember who U were and then it hit me.....1997GA16DE...lol.

BTW U took a pic of my car...it was the Silver G20 with the mesh grill. I posted pics on member rides.

OHhhh yeah and seth I just remembered I was talking to the guy with the blue 350 kitted up on 20in. 5Zigen.......their was a guy their with uknow the hat (sorry not sure of name) that Jewish peple wear--was that you?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

lol... i was in that convo too with that bad ass blue 350Z. and yes that was seth i was hanging with him at the time. i saw his car pull in and i was like "LOOK... A BOARD MEMBER!!"


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> lol... i was in that convo too with that bad ass blue 350Z. and yes that was seth i was hanging with him at the time. i saw his car pull in and i was like "LOOK... A BOARD MEMBER!!"


Yeah I knew it.....damn seth we were right next to each other man--thats funny..

AND yeah that 350 was INCREDIBLE!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> Yeah I knew it.....damn seth we were right next to each other man--thats funny..
> 
> AND yeah that 350 was INCREDIBLE!


Ha!
That was you with the girl?
Funny. Yeah that blue Z was the nicest one there.
But 10 grand for rims and brakes? Not my money.

Seth
P.S. Kipah or Yarmulkeh (pronounced Yamaka) is fine for the skullcap.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Ha!
> That was you with the girl?
> Funny. Yeah that blue Z was the nicest one there.
> But 10 grand for rims and brakes? Not my money.
> ...



hahaha...yeah man that was me. And yeah 10 for just wheels and brakes-thats crazy. I wish I had one sponser at least for light bulbs...lol.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

tho should make a nissan BBQ in california that would be tight


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

where was the meeting ??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Was this it?









Ya, I only remember you with longer hair. I saw someone with braided hair and I didn't think that looked like you. I'm bad with faces, I saw Seth there, but I'm sure that if he took off the yarmulkeh, I would have no idea who he was at the next meet, hehe.

BTW, who has that white B14 "SUNNY SUPER SALOON" with the XE center bar and SE-L tails. I recognised the car right away from the forum, but I forgot which username.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yup thats my G.....and yeah IM not too good with faces either. Oh and that Sunny Super Saloon U are asking about belongs too whiteb14-he's an ASS- so consider yourself lucky U didnt talk to him.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> Yup thats my G.....and yeah IM not too good with faces either. Oh and that Sunny Super Saloon U are asking about belongs too whiteb14-he's an ASS- so consider yourself lucky U didnt talk to him.


thanks bro :cheers: im an ( ! ) <<

and yea... thats my white b14 with the "Sunny EX Saloon" badges.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Does Seth ever wash his car??? 

ps: What's happening with the bumper?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> Does Seth ever wash his car???
> 
> ps: What's happening with the bumper?


uhhhhh good question....DAMN I stilll love those heads and corners though...seth I beg U to drop the car at least in 2004.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, Seth likes the dirty, beat-up, rally car look. 

He was tellin me that he needed to do some work on the bumpers. He's got alot of stuff to do.

ps. My car looked like that a few days before the meet. I was having some fun in the mud (doin some super long burnouts in the dirt parking lots here @ ucf )


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

AHAHHAHAHA!
I knew it would happen. I told everyone there that this would happen.
Anyway, the paint is primer paint. I said in an earler thread that due to corner scuffs I decided to sand, prime, and paint the corners so that the black urethane wouldn't show through anymore. 
Well, I did everything but the final color top-coat only because the top-coat was the wrong color. No one carries that color for paint except the dealer. And even then its just a touch up pen. 
So I have plain primer on the corners. Its only a problem on the front since there is no more rear bumper...that thread will come later tonight.
The 'rooster tails' on the fenders I have no idea what it is. Either my wife or I drive through a puddle which may have had concrete in it so that it stained the fenders. I have to wash it and give it a good scrub by hand. I do need some sort of product since soap and water and clay bar and wax don't get it off.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> AHAHHAHAHA!
> I knew it would happen. I told everyone there that this would happen.
> Anyway, the paint is primer paint. I said in an earler thread that due to corner scuffs I decided to sand, prime, and paint the corners so that the black urethane wouldn't show through anymore.
> Well, I did everything but the final color top-coat only because the top-coat was the wrong color. No one carries that color for paint except the dealer. And even then its just a touch up pen.
> ...



sounds rough seth...I feel for U man..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> So I have plain primer on the corners. Its only a problem on the front since there is no more rear bumper...that thread will come later tonight.


Here's why:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=375414#post375414

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hot damn SEth!! i never saw those pics


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

That happened 48 hours after the meet.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn Seth... good luck with the B14 then...

i hope they dont total it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, that was this week? well, at least you'll get a body repair and paint out of it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
$1000 or so in damage mainly paint) won't total the car.
Think about it:
$160 for the bumper unpainted or painted a different color from a junk yard.
Labor/bodywork for the rear of the car and the quarter panel.
Paint it over, possibly the whole car. (i'd prefer just those spots and not the whole car).

Don't know how many hours to push out that dent. Its real thin metal so easy to push back.
Paint is the only real expensive part. Its going to be at least $500 for that.
So I'm looking at a minimum of $660 but a maximum of a full car paint job.

Seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm so depressed now. I wanted to go so bad.


DAMNIT! DAMNIT DAAAAAMMNNNIT!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Tomorrow I drop off my roll of film, and it should be ready either saturday or sunday. I'll scan in some and then post them.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are my shots:









































Seth


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Damn Seth their sure are a lot of orbs and shit in your pics. Any unusual activitiy happen that day??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
Stupid solar glare really pissed me of. I forgot to put on my lens hood for the outdoor shots. See, I was running a UV filter on top of my lens maily so if the glass gets scratched its the filter and not the actual Tamron lens. Bu tht etwo pieces of glass made for those solar spots. I left the hood on the seat of my car. I have to remember to put it on.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Yeah,
> Stupid solar glare really pissed me of. I forgot to put on my lens hood for the outdoor shots. See, I was running a UV filter on top of my lens maily so if the glass gets scratched its the filter and not the actual Tamron lens. Bu tht etwo pieces of glass made for those solar spots. I left the hood on the seat of my car. I have to remember to put it on.
> 
> Seth


heres your best pic....










Right here^^^^^


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Mauricio... dont u mean this pic
look at that bad ass white b14 on the left (2ND pic)










and look... there i am on the right (last pic) (the guy with the jean shorts and backwards cap)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

uhhhhhh no Dag I was right the pic of that HARD ASS G20 is the better pic...lol


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i know  LOL


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

One Word...........heaven!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
I got the front corners painted:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=395829#post395829

Seth


----------

